# اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الرجال بجميع جنسياتهم ودون استثناء بهم الرومانسي وبهم العطوف وبهم البليد وبهم الكريه ، وبهم القاسي وبهم التافه الخ الخ واتفه هؤلاء الرجال واسواهم.



ذلك الذي يهين امرأة ويتلذذ بذلك وأقسى من هذا كلّه ان كانت تلك زوجته

يا أيها الرجل ، وكلامي لك وحدك ؟ !

الزوج الأخ العم الخال الولد

المراة مهما كانت صعبة فهي في النهاية رقيقة , رقيقة المشاعر ومرهفة الاحساس بها من الحب ما لو وزّع على قلوب الرجال لكفاهم !! كائن خلقه الله جميل وحنون ولطيف ورائع ، لم يخلقه إلا لك.

نعم تصوّر ذلك ، المرأة لم يخلقها الله إلا لك يا آدمي قد تمر تلك المرأة بحالات ضعف وتتقلب مع تقلب الزمان والمكان .

وقد تتأثر بما يصيبها من حزن او هم او قلق فتبحث عن ملاذ وعن صدر لترتمي عليه تلتفت يمنة ويسارى ، فلا تجد سواك ايها الزوج تريد منك ان تحييها ان تعطيها قوّه لتستمر بعطائها وتوهجها قد تنزل منها دمعة ، ايّاك ان تستقبل تلك الدمعة بضحكة واستهزاء إياك ان تقول عن دموعها هي دموع التماسيح ، إيّاك ثم إيّاك.

إيّاك ان تقول انه زيف وتمثيل إياك ، فإن تلك الدمعة صادقة ، بها وجعها وبها المها وبها حبها وبها كرامتها ايّاك ان تسقط تلك الدمعة من عينها ، فلا تهتز ولا تتحرك .

ايّاك ثمّ ايّاك

لا تعبث بمشاعرها ،، او تستخف بألمها ،، او تبتعد عن حزن عيناها الذي راح ينظر إليك

إياك ان تتركها مع دمعها ، دون ان تبكي معها ولو بقبلة او بضمّة او بكلمة تعيد لها صلابتها

او حتّى تتباكا لها

إياك ثم إياك

اجعلها تتوسد على صدرك حتى تكتفي

حتى تنتشي

حتى تبتسم

حتّى تعود انثى

أياك ان تمد يدها تتلمس صدرك ،، فلا تجدك .. إيّاك ثمّ إيّاك

هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل ، هنا فقط كن اروع زوج

هنا فقط كن قوّتها كن نورها كن ضحكتها كن سعادتها

إلمسها وامسح على رأسها ، هنا قبّلها كأروع عاشق هنا كن اروع ما تكون

إياك ان ترتمي عليك ولا تشعر بك

إيّاك ثم إيّاك

إياك ان لا تجد عطفك هنا

إياك ان لا تجد يداك الحانيتان هنا

إياك ان لا تجدك هنا

إيّاك ، فإنها لن تعود إليك ، ستهجر صدرك

ستهجر قبلك ، ستهجر رجولتك ، لن تراك بعدها رجلا ابدا

سوف تتذكر دموعها وبسمتك

سوف تتذكر ألمها وسطوتك

سوف تتذكر ضعفها وسخريتك

إيّاك ان تراك لاشي

فإنك مهما فعلت بعدها فأنت لا شيء

أتريد ان تكون بحياة إمرأة لا شي

إياك أن تتجاهلها فتذهب رجولتك

وتكون أحقر رجل في نظر الرجال​


----------



## assyrian girl (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*

*إياك ان تتركها مع دمعها ، دون ان تبكي معها ولو بقبلة او بضمّة او بكلمة تعيد لها صلابتها


thx alot for ur wonderful Topic
God bless you 
Happy new year​*


----------



## الملاك الابيض (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*

*شكرا صديقتي candyshop على هذه الكلمات التي تعبر عن مشاعر المرأة 

 ولكن الاهم ان نسمع تعليقات الشباب على هذا الموضوع :scenic:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*

صح فعلآ يا  كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



assyrian girl قال:


> *إياك ان تتركها مع دمعها ، دون ان تبكي معها ولو بقبلة او بضمّة او بكلمة تعيد لها صلابتها
> 
> 
> thx alot for ur wonderful Topic
> ...



thank  you very much​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



الملاك الابيض قال:


> *شكرا صديقتي candyshop على هذه الكلمات التي تعبر عن مشاعر المرأة
> 
> ولكن الاهم ان نسمع تعليقات الشباب على هذا الموضوع :scenic:*




شكرااااااااااااا على الرد الجميل

انا فى انتظار الاراء​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صح فعلآ يا  كاندى​



انا فى انتظارهم يا فراشه​


----------



## smileface (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*

موضوع جميل ولكن ينقصة ان تدخلة أيات من الكتاب المقدس
                                                     ..... شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا..........


----------



## just member (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*

*فعلا حاجة جميلة ويا جماعة بجد كل الكلام دة صح صدقونى وياريت الناس كلها تعمل بية 
*


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*

*الله ياكاندي*
*بجد موضوع رائع ومفيد*
*ياريت كل الشباب يستفيدوا ويتعلموا من الكلام دا*​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



smileface قال:


> موضوع جميل ولكن ينقصة ان تدخلة أيات من الكتاب المقدس
> ..... شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا..........




حاضر الموضوع الجاى ممكن 
لكن دلوقتى مش هينفع
شكراااااااا للملحوظه الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *فعلا حاجة جميلة ويا جماعة بجد كل الكلام دة صح صدقونى وياريت الناس كلها تعمل بية
> *



شكراااااااااا يا جوجو

على الرد الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



mero_engel قال:


> *الله ياكاندي*
> *بجد موضوع رائع ومفيد*
> *ياريت كل الشباب يستفيدوا ويتعلموا من الكلام دا*​



اتمنى يا ميرو

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## علي مزيكا (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*

موضوع رائع وفعلا الزوج يجب ان يكون الصدر الحنون للمراة والا سيكون اسوا رجل بلنسبه لهاــــــــــــــــ   ميرسي


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



علي مزيكا قال:


> موضوع رائع وفعلا الزوج يجب ان يكون الصدر الحنون للمراة والا سيكون اسوا رجل بلنسبه لهاــــــــــــــــ   ميرسي



شكراا  ردك الجميل

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## وفاء فوزي (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*

أههههههه ومين يسمع يا كاندي 
المشكله إن الرجل مش مافهم لحد دلوقت إن سر سعادته متوقف على سعادته إمرأته
الكتاب النمقدس نفيه ذكر أمر أحبوا نساءكم للرجل أولا ثم تبعها بأمر أيها النساء إخضعن لرجالكن


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*


ايّاك ثمّ ايّاك

لا تعبث بمشاعرها ،، او تستخف بألمها ،، او تبتعد عن حزن عيناها الذي راح ينظر إليك

إياك ان تتركها مع دمعها ، دون ان تبكي معها ولو بقبلة او بضمّة او بكلمة تعيد لها صلابتها

او حتّى تتباكا لها

موضوع جميل جدااا يا كاندى 

شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



وفاء فوزي قال:


> أههههههه ومين يسمع يا كاندي
> المشكله إن الرجل مش مافهم لحد دلوقت إن سر سعادته متوقف على سعادته إمرأته
> الكتاب النمقدس نفيه ذكر أمر أحبوا نساءكم للرجل أولا ثم تبعها بأمر أيها النساء إخضعن لرجالكن




بس مين يسمع

معلش ربنا يهديهم

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



Meriamty قال:


> ايّاك ثمّ ايّاك
> 
> لا تعبث بمشاعرها ،، او تستخف بألمها ،، او تبتعد عن حزن عيناها الذي راح ينظر إليك
> 
> ...



ميرسى لرزقك يا قمر​


----------



## twety (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



> إيّاك ان تقول انه زيف وتمثيل إياك ، فإن تلك الدمعة صادقة ، بها وجعها وبها المها وبها حبها وبها كرامتها ايّاك ان تسقط تلك الدمعة من عينها ، فلا تهتز ولا تتحرك .


 
جمييييييييييييييل
فوق الرااااااااااائع
ممتاز صدقينى موضوع سليم وجامد بجد
ربنا يعوضك يا احلى كاندى :smil12:


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



twety قال:


> جمييييييييييييييل
> فوق الرااااااااااائع
> ممتاز صدقينى موضوع سليم وجامد بجد
> ربنا يعوضك يا احلى كاندى :smil12:



يا تويتى حبيبتى منوره الموضوع
وردك جميل اوى كمان
ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2008)

candy shop قال:


> الرجال بجميع جنسياتهم ودون استثناء بهم الرومانسي وبهم العطوف وبهم البليد وبهم الكريه ، وبهم القاسي وبهم التافه الخ الخ واتفه هؤلاء الرجال واسواهم.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




* موضوع  حلو  جدااا  ,,, شكرا ليكى  ,, الرب يباركك

  صدقينى بنعل كل ده .... ده وصيه الكنسه للرجال فى الاكليل

  لكن وصى الستات علينا شويه ... ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اسوا رجل فى نظر المراءة*



النهيسى قال:


> * موضوع  حلو  جدااا  ,,, شكرا ليكى  ,, الرب يباركك
> 
> صدقينى بنعل كل ده .... ده وصيه الكنسه للرجال فى الاكليل
> 
> لكن وصى الستات علينا شويه ... ههههههههههههههه*



فين مراتك تشوف الكلام ده

علشان تتوصى هى

ههههههههههههههه​


----------

